# low cost clinics for ICSI (own eggs) with Ivig?



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi

Just failed second ICSI treatment which was supposed to be our last due to funds...

Could anyone recommend a clinic which is low cost, allows own eggs to be used (low AMH) and has Ivig?  Just clutching at straws I think and hoping that I will be able to have just one more try  

Also any idea on costs?

thank you xx


----------



## Momito (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Pompeybelle

Like you...am a Low AMHer.

My DH and I are currently having treatment at the New Hope Fertility Center in New York.  The treatment we are having is aimed at women with low ovarian reserve and is called mini-IVF.  The idea is that instead of pumping the patient with high dose drugs, we are given clomid (sometimes quite a high dosage, but much less than with Gonal F etc), with the emphasis on egg quality and not quantity.  Eggs are produced over a number of cycles to build a bank...

I have had cycle 1 and produced just 2 good eggs which were successfully fertilised with ICSI and have been frozen.  For cycle 2, for a number of reasons, the doc has decided I go straight for transfer...I have short cycles so am being prepped for this so no egg extraction on this cycle.

The cost for cycle 1 is US$4,800 + US$750 for monitoring and blood tests.  The includes egg extraction. ICSI and freezing OR transfer.  If you were to do freezing and transfer on the same cycle, add another US$1,200.  If you were to freeze your DH's sperm, then add another US$400 (this just means that your DH won't necessarily have to go back for future cycles).  Drugs are on top, but don't come to much more than US$ 200-300 (compared to UK£1,500 for normal IVF).

Cycle 2 & 3 costs US$ 3,800 + US$ 750 for monitoring and includes the same as above (this is the total price for both cycles...which you might not need).

(For my cycle 2, as I am just doing transfer,  I have just paid US$1,200 + US$ 750 for transfer plus drugs...much, much cheaper than usual IVF).

If you decided to do your monitoring closer to home, you will have to pay the clinic at home and the New Hope US$ 500 to analyse the results.  You will also want a clinic that opens at the weekend in case your cycle requires monitoring at the weekend (some clinics don't do this).
I decided to do all my monitoring in NY, but can organise my life to give the time which I appreciate not everyone can.  I have also felt in good hands and like the system here as it is very organised and you know where you stand.  They also have never made me feel like a no-hoper like so many other clinics.

The New Hope has a website and are very generous with information either by phone or email (ask for Jessica), pricing etc even if you are not a patient, unlike so many other clinics that I have been sucked into in the past.  This is clinic no 5 for s and I feel has been the best for our circumstances.

Hope this helps and very best of luck

Momito
xxxx


----------

